# Category D extension visa through internship



## worldofecofin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

Can somebody please tell me if a Category D (student visa) which is about to expire can be extended through an internship? I found an employer who wants to try me out for 3 months in the form of an internship, before deciding whether he wants to hire me or not. The problem is that my visa expires very soon, and I wish to extend it to do this internship.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

worldofecofin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if a Category D (student visa) which is about to expire can be extended through an internship? I found an employer who wants to try me out for 3 months in the form of an internship, before deciding whether he wants to hire me or not. The problem is that my visa expires very soon, and I wish to extend it to do this internship.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry about the late reply - I was travelling.

I don't clearly remember - are you technically still enrolled in university?

Is this internship in any way relevant to your studies?

Take all your documents to the Ausländerbehörde and be really nice to the case worker when presenting your case, they often have quite a bit of leeway.


----------

